# AUTUMN GIVEAWAY: Danner Stronghold Boots



## acro (Jan 14, 2013)

Finishing one project before starting another.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yesterday, today and tomorrow - qualified subs and hired help.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

> *What is your biggest work challenge right now?*


My biggest challenge right at the moment is trying to get four days worth of work completed by the end of day on Tuesday. The rain we had from the remnants of hurricane Florence put me behind schedule for a bout a week.

My soon to have challenge will be finding new work once all this is caught up. :wallbash:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

My biggest problem is dealing with SEO, I am a small company3 full time guys. We do alot of handyman type of work as well as bigger jobs like bathrooms etc.
There are now national chains, that hire low skilled employees fighting for the same work, I have no problem with the competition but they are out advertizing me with there expertise in SEO.


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

My biggest challenge has always been finding help. Seem nobody wants to work that hard. Just want more money, and more time off...


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

My biggest challenge is trying to get 5 or 6 jobs wrapped up before I go on vacation for a week at the end of the month. I work alone and we all know how even small hiccups can cause waves

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterB (Jun 12, 2017)

My biggest challenge right now is scheduling and staying on schedule. It is very difficult for me to stick to my schedule and not slip in a small job here and there!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Catching up so I can take breather, get organized and regroup. 
.
I feel like Lucy and Ethel in the chocolate factory job, if you've seen that one back in the day.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Now that they’re showing up, getting my subs to actually work and stay off their phones. I don’t know how some people make a living.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Keeping up. So much good work going on right now its ridiculous. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Ironically, my biggest challenge right now is saying "no" to more work. I have a lot of work that needed to be done to my own place last year, and still haven't gotten to it.
> 
> Matter of fact, just this evening I hired someone to do some work on my driveway while I'm off building a house. I've never done that before.


 Tin well done I understand saying no is hard always worried about the next job ? but after all these years its just around the corner.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

My biggest challenge is maintaining healthy growth without taking on more than I can handle.


----------



## ddukes1713 (Oct 11, 2016)

Running my business as the brains, the labor, and everything in between alone. Finding any help, being at 5+ remodels at once...


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This thread is now closed while I do the random drawing.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*Congratulations to our winners!* :clap:



Tinstaafl said:


> Ironically, my biggest challenge right now is saying "no" to more work. I have a lot of work that needed to be done to my own place last year, and still haven't gotten to it.
> 
> Matter of fact, just this evening I hired someone to do some work on my driveway while I'm off building a house. I've never done that before.





dave_dj1 said:


> My biggest challenge right now is getting this 4500 sf house buttoned up, windows are coming in on Tuesday morning, roofer is starting on Monday morning.
> I guess the other challenge is dealing with the rough terrain on the site, homeowner is acting as his own GC and the guy he hired to do the excavation sucks and has been MIA and left the place like a mine field!





sunkist said:


> Tin well done I understand saying no is hard always worried about the next job ? but after all these years its just around the corner.


I will be contacting the winners by PM shortly.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats Guys!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Congrats guys. My biggest challenge now will be going to work barefooted seeing as how I didn't win the boots...

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you! 
I never win! 
I can't wait.
Thank you again.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats. You're gonna love them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I received my Danner Stronghold boots yesterday :thumbsup:
They look to be very well made and I am looking forward to wearing them when spring gets here. I am out doors right now and they are not insulated. 
Thank you to whomever drew my name :clap:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

dave_dj1 said:


> Well I received my Danner Stronghold boots yesterday
> They look to be very well made and I am looking forward to wearing them when spring gets here. I am out doors right now and they are not insulated.
> Thank you to whomever drew my name :clap:


They got there quick

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine showed up today, and I'll second Dave's comment that they appear to be well made. Also, surprisingly light for a leather boot. 

There's no cushioning around the upper edge where it contacts your shins. Been a while since I had a pair without that.

I'll post a review after I've beat them up for a month or so.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

My new Danner boots arrived today my wife let me come home to open the box they are bitchen, I want all to know on CT when I go get my c/k for 1.6 billion I will be wearing my Danner boots because that what smart billionaires wear Thanks CT :thumbsup:.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Review posted. These boots are a winner, folks.

https://www.contractortalk.com/reviews/boot-danner


----------



## Jkrocket78 (9 mo ago)

Admin said:


> View attachment 468267
> 
> 
> We are so excited to announce that once again we have partnered with *Danner* to give away THREE pairs of *Stronghold* work boots.
> ...


Trying to please everyone and keep other technicians busy and productive.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Jkrocket78 said:


> Trying to please everyone and keep other technicians busy and productive.


You're 4 years late. Maybe you can win someone's used Danners.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Whenever I see avenge was the last poster, and the thread is on the older side, I know we've got one on the hook.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

avenge said:


> You're 4 years late. Maybe you can win someone's used Danners.


Nope. Still wearing mine daily; ain't giving 'em up. Quite possibly the best workboot I've ever had for the sort of work I've been doing over this time period. I'd buy another pair in a heartbeat.


----------

